# Options for walnut trunk



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I caught a buddy cutting up a black walnut tree for firewood and grabbed a couple of crotch pieces for turning. I asked him to hold off on the trunk til I could get some info from you guys. What's left is about 7-8' long and around 20" on the small end. Is it worth having something like that milled or will he net just as much selling it as cord wood? I hate seeing wood like that burned. Any ideas?


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

From what I understand it would be Highly Valuable ™.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would have it milled, walnut is not really all that great for firewood anyway. 



.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Without seeing the actual log, it is hard to say. If it is really knotty or full of holes and other defects I would probably say no to milling. If it pretty nice then I would definitely have it milled. A 20" diameter 8' long log has about 140bd ft of lumber in it. I Assume that it costs about $.50 bd/ft to saw and dry it, I would guess that the lumber would sell for about $2.00 a bd/ft on avg so you should be able to make a profit on the log. I don't know what firewood seels for i your area but I would think that the log would provide about a face cord of firewood and in my area you wouldn't get a $100 for that. Maybe I'm way off here but I'm sure the others will chime in.

Geoff


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya walnut looks bad burnt nice furniture tho


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ask your buddy where the tree came from. If it was in deep woods, that's good. Otherwise, get a metal detector and scan for imbedded nails and spikes and barbed wire. Some millers won't touch an unknown log unless you agree to pay for any damaged blades.

Kevin H.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

Daren said:


> I would have it milled, walnut is not really all that great for firewood anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've heard that the smoke is toxic too, sure don't want to cook over it


----------

